# Can all millipede species be housed together?



## Tarantel (Oct 24, 2011)

Are there any millipede species that cannot be housed with any other? Are there any with differing care conditions from the others?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 25, 2011)

With 10,000+ species, and counting, you are virtually guaranteed of having some that will not live together.  Some have very general care requirements & some very specific.  Some have never been kept at all.


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 25, 2011)

What about African giant black millipedes? Can they be housed along with _Narceus americanus_, ivory millipedes, bumblebee millipedes and scarlet millipedes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump bump.


----------



## satchellwk (Oct 27, 2011)

I would suspect that there would be no issues with their temperments (or lack thereof) or care requirements. However, I would be a bit weary with housing an expensive pede like an AGB with a bunch of pedes from another continent, for there is a possibility that the other pedes could be carrying a virus or bacterium that they are perfectly immune to, but could be disasterous for the AGB. But, as for the pedes themselves, I doubt they would mind being housed together; they might even like the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmmmmm. Does anyone else think this would be an issue? What if I used captive-bred 'pedes?


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 27, 2011)

if you do decide to go for, then please let us know the outcome of your communal millies.


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm definatly going to try, but I want to know if it would be good to add an AGB. As I said, would there be no/very little risk of disease that they aren't immune to if I used captive-bred?

Edit: Well maybe not definately, but probably.


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 28, 2011)

I emailed the guy who ruins BugsinCyberspace about this and this was his response:


> I personally don't buy into the hype about disease transmission between
> different species for, but not limited to, the following reasons:
> 
> 1. different species aren't necessarily susceptible to the same contagions
> ...


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 28, 2011)

Again, anyone else have an opinion on this? Right now I think to be safe I will just keep the AGBM separate from the American species if I get them.


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 28, 2011)

I had tried to keep all the species of African millipedes that I had gottn together, it never worked the scecretions the exude seem to effect the others badly.
I don't think it's a good idea unless they live together naturally.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 28, 2011)

J Morningstar said:


> I had tried to keep all the species of African millipedes that I had gottn together, it never worked the scecretions the exude seem to effect the others badly.
> I don't think it's a good idea unless they live together naturally.


when you say badly, what do you mean? what are the negative effect? did anyone die?


----------



## robynantmeme (Aug 25, 2017)

Would size not be an issue? Could the agb not crush the others by accident? Asking because i too want to house a giant with mine


----------

